# شرح مفصل لما هو مطلوب لتحويل الأرصاد المأخوذه بال gps لأستخدامها بالتوتال أستيشن بدون مشاكل



## هانى زكريا احمد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نظرا لأهمية الموضوع وعدم وضوح الكلام فيه بشكل ميسر 
فلقد وضعت هذا الشرح الميسر من مجهودى الشخصى لكل المهتمين بالموضوع
أرجوا تصفح الملف المرفق باللغه العربيه وهو يشرح هذا الموضوع
وأرجوا معرفة رأيكم فى الشرح ولو هناك أضافه أرجوا أن تكون فى نفس الموضوع
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## mostafammy (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## africano800 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم عبادى (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حازم اسكندر (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمدين علي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## علي سليم متولي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور اخي الفاضل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الشرح واضح جدا 
وجميل وسهل 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح ممتاز وجميل ربنا يباركلك ويزيدك من واسع علمه


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الشرح ممتاز وجميل بارك الله فيك وزادك من واسع علمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العكيدي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
مشكور


----------



## sosohoho (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منعم على (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن مثال عملى الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## هانى عامر (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرت جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندسي 80 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasaa200 (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedazab (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود غندور (9 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amoorah (10 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## mohamedazab (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وسعادة


----------



## فرج أقليلون (20 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafoz (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لوتفضلتم دعنى أطرح طرح آخر 
ماذا لو أردنا عمل أسقاط مخصص لجهاز الgps بحيث يكون Scale factor يساوى واحد 
مثلاا نخلًق central meridian يتوسط منطقة العمل فى هذه الحاله نستخدم إحداثيات ال gps مباشرتا
الحقيقه أريد ردكم على هذه الفكره ومناقشة تطبيقها إذا أمكن


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور جداً ياهندسة
ربنا يحفظك ويزيدك علما بما تنفع


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Elshenbary (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا مهندس هاني بس ياريت تشرح هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل لان كل زون لها سنتر ميرديان والسكيل بيزيد يمين ويسار وياتري احسب الكلام ده في الموقع ازاي لو مفيش برنامج ارجوا الافاده وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (3 يونيو 2011)

انا مش فاهم معنى احسبه فى الموقع أزاى 
أى نقاط تم رصدها بالجى بى اس أى تم عمل معالجه لها وهذه المعالجه تمت ببرنامج فلن يعطيك احد نقاط لم تعالج وطالما عولجت اذن تم حساب المعامل المطلوب ويتم اعطائه مع النقاط كمخرج حسابى أما عن كيفية حساب البرنامج لهذا المعامل فسأحاول تنزيلها فى وقت لاحق ان شاء الله


----------



## raider_1 (4 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك لك
شكرا


----------



## ضرغام المساح (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## buraida (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## ابو محمد الطيب (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مزن محمود (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الف خير


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد قريسو (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير والموضوع هام للغاية 
جاري التحميل


----------



## crazy_eng48 (29 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (30 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mohamedazab (30 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamedazab (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## امير محمد حسن (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## ناصر ابكر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدالحسين الناصري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووورررررررر جدا جدا


----------



## احمد بوزريع (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشهود رائع ..مشكور يا اخي


----------



## مهندس احمد السجاعى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## gps_eng2012 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## gps_eng2012 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن تساعدونا عن زمن استغراق الرصد بgpsللوصول للدقة المطلوبة


----------



## mh.hamdi (7 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الشمس الساطعه (7 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## engwah (9 يوليو 2013)

شكراااااا 
احسنت


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## beedo (18 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## beedo (18 يوليو 2013)

ممكن بعد اذنك انك ترفع الرابط من جديد للاستفادة من الموضوع بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر سنهابى (24 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

